# 1990 cadillac brougham cd player install



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

just bought car last week and was looking on crutchfield for a cd player. put in car info and it said no receivers fit my vehicle. does anyone have any info on installing in this vehicle. 

1990 cadillac brougham de elegance with factory stereo.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

sorry to be the first to tell you bro, but those caddys werent aftermarket radio friendly.

only options i think you have are-

1) cut your dash out to fit a deck.

2) use an under dash stereo housing.

3) mount the deck in your glovebox.

4) make a center console for the deck and some speakers.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Feb 29 2008, 04:43 AM~10056611
> *sorry to be the first to tell you bro, but those caddys werent aftermarket radio friendly.
> 
> only options i think you have are-
> ...


lol. that sucks


----------



## DC Signs (Dec 28, 2006)

I think a 90 is the same as the 92 I have some pics from a 92 that may help you out.

Does it have a dash like this????









then it is a double din GM kit. Best kits BKGMK420 is what I use. I'm not sure if the Metra has all the bracket locations for this car.

there are some small allen screws under the AC vent handles.
the wood panel should pop off.
pull the radio and this is what you are left with.









Circled right here is the CDM box that is found in some cadi's and GM full size trucks 88-94








this is where the GM 1858 harness will fit into. the antenna is on it also. it is a pain to get to it, I've not been able to pull one out, I've only gotten the plugs to unplug and fit to the harness.

This steel bracket will have to come out. also the way the AC ducting curves behind the radio doesn't allow a lot of depth, so what I do is get the radio in the kit and use a heat gun to start heating the duct and press the radio until it fits, you may have to heat it and reheat several times, and if you burn a hole in it just use some duct tape, for once on a duct. 









take the brackets from the factory radio and place them on the kit, the bottom one has positions, but the top I had to epoxy. 
















finally here is a pic of the 420 kit installed.










DC


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i just trimmed the center piece then put the radio cage in that. that made a delete plate to go above the radio. mien worked out fine


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## h-towncaddy (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey bro,
I hope you have not cut up your ride yet. All you need is a Double DIN radio (don't confuse with DIN & Half radio). I installed a Kenwood CD/Tape/MP3 unit on my 1990 Cadillac Brougham De Elegance. The unit cost approx. $350.00 but it has cd changer control, sub amp controls, aux inputs, remote control. The dash looks original , no cutting of anything and comes with ez wire harness to keep factory connection intact. It is not easy to bypass factory amp, and connect factory power antenna. Look for the radio at www.carstereo.com.

Reppin the caddy swang,
h-towncaddy


----------

